# A Question About This Quote



## kds1980 (Jun 12, 2006)

on a hindu website i found this quote 

Tin te sun Siri Tegh Bahadur
Dharam nibaahan bikhe Bahadur Uttar bhaniyo, dharam hum Hindu
Atipriya ko kin karen nikandu Lok parlok ubhaya sukhani
Aan napahant yahi samani Mat mileen murakh mat loi
Ise tayage pramar soi Hindu dharam rakhe jag mahin
Tumre kare bin se it nahin- Guru Tegh Bahadur's reply to Aurangzeb's ordering him to embrace Islam.

hindus use this quote to prove that sikhs are hindus
i want to know from the people here especialy from vijaydeep singh ji that where this shabad is written
is it in sarbloh granth.are these lines from genuine sources.could we sikhs prove that these line are not 
written bu guru tegh bahadur ji.


----------



## max314 (Jun 12, 2006)

'Hindu', 'Muslim', 'Sikkh'...

These are the names given to the lost souls who attach themselves to _maya_.  None exist.

The true Sikkh is a *s*ikkh.  One who realises that names and words are the very tennets of human limitations.

As long as we think and work in the realm of empty shells, the One Lord cannot be realised.

Break free of these humanistic illusions if you wish to realise the Truth behind the veil.  Such were the teachings of Guru Nanak.


----------



## Anoop (Jun 12, 2006)

vhaaaaaaaaaa vhaaaaaaaaaaa ...

APplause to MAX ji, with the best answer ever!! ... CorrecT!

Its not sikhism its god!

Its not caleld sikhism its actually called the religion of god!!

Where does everythin go to....what is everythin made form...god!!

Everything came about from god. When you say you a re a sikh, your saying you are really devoted to god, but you shouldnt say it in a way that u symbolising ur self as a sikh...THERE GOES THE EGO AGAIN!!

Thats the problem with religions, there still isnt any conenction between the person and god, instead, just  trying to build something that was gods but turning it into something that think is fun to symbolize and tell people that we are the best etc...

GOD IS THE TRUE RELIGION!!!

THE TRUEST RELIGION IS LOVE AND FEAR!!


----------



## kds1980 (Jun 12, 2006)

max314 said:
			
		

> 'Hindu', 'Muslim', 'Sikkh'...
> 
> These are the names given to the lost souls who attach themselves to _maya_.  None exist.
> 
> ...



i already know this that in the gods eyes there is no hindu,sikh,muslim.but there is another reality and that reality is that for a religion to survive a political base is needed.if a religion does not have a political base that religion will vanish or will be devored by other fanatic religions like islam and christianity.
let me give you an example of this in 16th ,17th ,18th century many muslims under the influence of sikhism became seculer and were visting gurudwaras
and reading bani.but did not officialy converted to sikhism
but now there descendents are not doing this and thinking that islam is the only true religion and they are superior to hindus,and sikhs.so a political base is equally necessary to survive for a religion.thats why guru hargobind ji started the conceptof miri piri


----------



## vijaydeep Singh (Jun 13, 2006)

Gurfateh

Had this been any realavent thing then it would have been included in Guru Granth Sahib Ji as all bani of Ninth Guru is in Guru Granth Sahib Ji,Das could not find it Sarbloh Granth either as this scripture is by Tenth Master and wrote between leaving Anandpur Sahib and going to Sachkhand at Nanded.

Das read this verse only in Veer Saverkar book but source was some Hindu writer,as this is about 18 year old thing so das does not rember but request KDSingh ji for the source.

so far das is aware that Guru told Aurangzeb that,you wanted to make 2 as 1 ie Hindu Muslim as Muslim,I will make 3 from 2 ie Muslims,Hindus will now become Sikh,Muslim and Hindu,Das herad it from dhadi Vars.

such could be takne into same light the way Nanakshahi Muslim say that First Guru was a Muslim.Mani ting is to know about source?

We can very prove this that they are not by Guru Tegg Bahadur.

how can a writer say 

Das can write that after going to Allahbad Das said or After going to Allahabad I said.

but only person other then Vijaydeep Singh will say that after going to Allahbad Vijaydeep Singh Said.

So some Hindu is talking about Guru else this is not in Sarbolh Granth or Dasham Granth nor in Uggardanti,which is now removed from Dasham Granth.no where.


----------



## max314 (Jun 13, 2006)

Here's a funny extract from the VCPR radio station in _GTA: Vice City_ 

----

*Richards:* If you don't like the United States, son, why don't you move 
to Russia?  I don't understand people in America today.  They call this 
a Cold War, but it's hotter than hell.  Mark my words!  Anyday now, 
you're sitting in school, passing notes, and talking about the prom when 
suddenly you look out the window and there are Russian paratroopers 
dropping in to take over.  What can you do?  Run into the woods with 
your friends?  Call yourselves The Wolverines?  Put twigs in your hair 
and beat back the Russkies?  No... You hightail it to Pastor Richards 
Salvation Statue and blast off into space!  But there is a limited 
amount of space. That's why I suggest anyone who wants the safety and 
security of your own bunker, give now.  Call 866-9SAVEME. We'll get you 
on the payment plan and if you're paid in full on D-day, you and your 
family will be safe!  If not, you may have to choose to save yourself 
and leave the others behind.

*Maurice:* Hey hey hey hey!  Stop selling things on my show!  You're not a 
valued sponsor who supports the art of public radio, buddy.

----

:}{}{}:


----------



## bopadum (Jun 14, 2006)

If we are originally hindu which isn't that impossible and the Hindus are quoting verses from sikhism to prove this. Then why don' t they believe in Sikhism as well? Same goes for the whole Guru Nanak Dev Ji theory: Many Muslims will tell you 'yeah but he was a muslim' again not impossible, if he is why doesn't Islam recognise/believe in him either? Again examples of other religons morphing, bending and twisting to fit other peoples ideology to convert them...


----------



## kds1980 (Jun 14, 2006)

<<s read this verse only in Veer Saverkar book but source was some Hindu writer,as this is about 18 year old thing so das does not rember but request KDSingh ji for the source.>>

i read the above quote on hinduunity.org in a debate between hindu and sikh

http://p081.ezboard.com/fhinduunityhinduismhottopics.showMessage?topicID=31619.topic


----------



## vijaydeep Singh (Jun 15, 2006)

Gurfateh

Das is member of the Hindu Unity forum and is happy to see it back in Inda but after some IT trick.Butanyway that person also does not gives the source.

Thing is that there are mnay sources of sccount from Hindus as well as Islam for Panth but we neeed not have to accept them.So far in Three Granths(which das behold as Gurbani),Suraj Prakash,Pracheen Panth Praksah and Sau Sakhi,we do not have such qoutes.

Perhaps Brother Amritpal Singh of www.Amritworld can put somelight on it.
anyway are Sikh Hindu topic is closed.

http://www.tapoban.org/phorum/read.php?f=1&i=77993&t=77993


----------



## kds1980 (Jun 15, 2006)

vijaydeep ji don't you find hinduunity communal.people on that site openly support
riots,killing of muslims and christians.on this site you several time supported islam
so how could you be on the site which openly suppor killing of muslims


----------



## vijaydeep Singh (Jun 16, 2006)

Gurfateh
Well das thinks that affilaition with say Fundmentalisits Hindus,Muslims and Sikhs can sometime be usefull.

1.Can understand the issue which can bug ,them and let the other party do something to remove misunderstanding.
2.While living within them sometime das can give them some suggestion to be modrate and keep extermeists at bay.

3.As a Sikh das can say that das always behold to have way which is best for them.

4.At time we can unite fundamentists also for common cause.

5.We can pinpoint wromng people from them also.
There are mnay reasons.
Das would like to tell here that das still interacts with Bajrang Dal,not to kill muslim brthern but to inspire them to do something to0 uplift Hindus.Till Hindu in India is not satisfied,this dissatifiaction can be misused by pseudo Brahmin people to turn them against minorties.

It is ot the site whic is wrong but some members.But often adim does not let imflamatory things come one there.

Anyway if possible we can aske the poster on that site about source of the qooute he gave(perhaps)he had it from Hindutva Paribhasha book by Veer Saverkar.


----------

